# Problem SASL OpenLDAP and Kerberos



## ghostrider95 (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

I encounter a problem with SASL GSSAPI with OpenLDAP and Heimdal.

After all the configuration I start the command *ldapwhoami* and *I* encounter this error:


```
SASL/GSSAPI authentication started
ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)
        additional info: SASL(-1): generic failure: GSSAPI Error:  Miscellaneous failure (see text)AA( (Server (krbtgt/TOTO@TOTO.COM) unknown)
```

REALME: TOTO.COM

Can you help me?

Best regards.


----------

